# Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
*Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache​*Gott sei Dank - es gibt nicht nur von Tierrechtlern, Naturschützern und Angelfischerverbänden beeinflusste Journalisten, welche darüber schreiben, warum man besser nicht angeln sollte oder warum überhaupt nur der moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend fühlende Besserangler ans Wasser dürfen sollte.

Sondern auch welche, die Angeln und Angler in seiner ganzen Vielfalt und Unterschiedlichkeit ganz allgemein positiv darstellen.

Wie hier:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....che.7d235c59-b518-4957-a668-9334f14167d3.html

Die Stuttgarter Nachrichten haben einen wirklich lesenswerten Artikel übers Angeln gebracht (siehe Link oben).

Der Autor, Norbert Wallet, hat dabei ausführlich recherchiert und schlägt einen weiten Bogen.

Er hat sich mit Arlinghaus beschäftigt, dem Cicero-Chefredakteur Christoph Schwennicke (auch ein Angler), er beschäftigt sich damit, warum eher Männer als Frauen angeln, mit der Wirtschaftskraft, mit der Leidenschaft, mit der Erholung und auch damit, dass heute niemand mehr angeln muss, um Fisch zum essen zu haben.

Und besonders schön finde ich den vorletzten und vorvorletzten Absatz, in dem der Autor durchaus treffend einen Teil der Vielfalt der verschiedensten Anglertypen, und deren Motivation, aufzeigt und dann resümiert:
" Jeder findet seinen Weg, seinen Stil, seine Art, sich auszudrücken."

Lesenswert.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*PS (edit 12.05. 2015, 9 Uhr 30):*
Wir haben uns natürlich gleich mit den Kollegen von den Stuttgarter Nachrichten in Verbindung gesetzt.

Zum einen, weil wir sie natürlich loben mussten für den tollen Artikel mit der tiefgehenden Recherche rund um Angeln und Angler und die positive Darstellung.

Zum anderen, weil wir gerne auch den Text bei uns komplett veröffentlichen wollten.

Sowohl Autor Norbert Wallet, der Leiter des Berliner Büros der Stuttgarter Nachrichten (danke nochmals für das freundliche Telefonat), wie auch der Verlag haben dem sofort und problemlos  zugestimmt.

Wir bedanken uns dafür nochmals ausdrücklich, empfehlen im Gegenzug unseren Lesern hier auch immer wieder mal auf den Seiten der Stuttgarter Nachrichten (http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/) vorbei zu schauen oder sich die gedruckte Ausgabe zu kaufen.

*Das Glück ist eine Angelschnur; 
Mehr als 3,3 Millionen Deutsche angeln gern - Die meisten davon sind Männer*

Von Norbert Wallet

Stuttgart Uferlos ist das Thema. Uferlos und tief wie ein See voller Rotaugen. So viele Vorurteile, die abzubauen sind, so viele Eindrücke, Überwältigungen, die beschrieben sein wollen. Womit also beginnen? Am besten mit einem polnischen Witz. Frage: Was ist die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen einem See und einem Idioten? Antwort: Die Angelschnur. Ha, ha. Selten so gelacht.

Angler sind Witzfiguren. Mancherorts. Der Cartoon mit dem einsamen Angler im Boot, die Pfeife im Mund, der einen alten Schuh am Haken hat, ist ein Klassiker. Angler müssen das ertragen. Es ist der Spott der Ahnungslosen. Ihnen gilt nicht die Wut der fischenden Zunft, sondern ihr Mitleid. Man muss ihnen vergeben, sie wissen nicht, was sie tun. Wie sollen sie auch? Wie sollen sie wissen, was es bedeutet, im Morgendunst und übermüdet im eiskalten Wasser zu stehen, welche aufrauschende Freude zu frieren und zu warten und zu frieren und zu warten - und zu frieren. Idiotisch? Ja, vielleicht. Bestimmt sogar. Und schön. Und euphorisch. Das Glück ist eine Angelschnur.

Schon gut, lassen wir das Pathos. Angler neigen zu Übertreibungen. Aber auch wenn man sie nicht versteht, muss man sie wenigstens registrieren. Sie sind da, und sie sind viele. Gut 3,3 Millionen Menschen packen mindestens einmal im Jahr die Rute ein und ziehen ans Wasser. Fünf Prozent der Bevölkerung - die nicht mehr aktiven eingerechnet - sind Angler. 1,5 Millionen haben den Fischereischein, eine Million sind in Angelvereinen oder Verbänden organisiert. Immerhin 52 000 Arbeitsplätze hängen von den Hobbyanglern ab. Sie besorgen der Volkswirtschaft einen jährlichen Umsatz von 5,2 Milliarden Euro und sind damit wichtiger als die gesamte sonstige Fischindustrie. Die Zahlen kommen von Robert Arlinghaus. Der muss es wissen, denn er hat an der Berliner Humboldt-Universität den einzigen deutschen Lehrstuhl, der sich explizit mit dem Angeln beschäftigt.

Wer das alles nicht glaubt, sollte sich einmal in einem Angelladen umsehen. Meistens liegen sie direkt neben dem Baumarkt. Denn Angelläden brauchen Platz. Es sind Traumpaläste mit Wäldern von Angelruten, Irrgärten voller Zubehör für den zeitgemäßen - damit auch dieser dumme Ausdruck wenigstens einmal fällt - Petrijünger. Bekleidung und Zubehör, Haken, Wobbler, Pilker, Posen, Köder, Anfutter in jeder Geschmacksrichtung von Kirsche bis Vanille - für den anspruchsvollen Fisch.

Im Schnitt gibt der deutsche Angler jedes Jahr 920 Euro für sein Hobby aus, hat Arlinghaus* in seinem Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) errechnet. Natürlich braucht das niemand. Man kann Fische mit Stock, Schnur und Haken fangen, an dem ein Maiskorn *befestigt ist oder ein Stück Frolic oder ein Wurm. Offenbar geht es um anderes. Um eine Art Männertraum offenbar.

Denn das muss man zugeben: Angeln ist Männersache. Rein statistisch. Über 90 Prozent sind Kerle. Warum nur? Äh, nun ja. Wie soll man das politisch korrekt sagen? Vielleicht haben Frauen da gewisse ernährungsästhetische Blockaden. Es ist nicht jederfraus Sache, wenn im Kühlschrank zwischen Spargel und Joghurt die Köder-Maden für den Angelausflug am nächsten Morgen frisch gehalten werden.

Das ist natürlich völlig irrational, denn Maden sind eigentlich reines Eiweiß und sehen* nicht viel anders aus als die weithin geschätzten Krabben. Aber gut, Frauen ticken* so. An dieser Stelle darf sich der Verfasser vielleicht mit einem Tipp einbringen: Er kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass es eine entschiedene Belastung für eine Beziehung bedeutet, wenn sich in der Angelausrüstung, die man im Keller abstellt, um sie erst nach Wochen wieder zur Hand zu nehmen, zwei oder drei dieser Maden unentdeckt eingeschlichen haben. Denn diese Tierchen haben die - angeltechnisch durchaus schätzenswerte - Eigenschaft, sich in einer gewissen Hemmungslosigkeit zu vermehren.

Aber hier ist ein abrupter Themenwechsel angesagt, denn dieser Text will doch eine Werbung für das Angeln sein. Das fällt auf: Wer vom Angeln schwärmt, schwärmt oft vom Drumherum. Da wird der Hobbyangler zum Hobbypoeten. Das Abendlicht, die zitternde Pose im Wind, durchziehende Vogelschwärme, Wind und Wellen. Und würde sich an dieser Stelle noch mal der Verfasser ins Bild drängen, dann könnte er davon berichten, wie er mit Sohnemann am Flussufer saß, während oben an der Böschung eine bedrohlich schnaufende Bache samt Nachwuchs erschien. Worauf auf der menschlichen Seite dieser Konfrontation schon der Rückzug ins Feuchte erwogen wurde, ehe das Wildschwein klugerweise nachgab. Und wo es gerade um Vater und Sohn geht. Gemeinsames Angeln ist nonverbale Kommunikation. Mit Worten kommt man einem 18-jährigen Technofreak mit Hang zur elternfreien Tagesgestaltung und zu Ein-Wort-Sätzen niemals so nahe wie beim Fischen.

Klingt so, als ginge es gar nicht um die Fische*. Stimmt auch irgendwie. Es gibt eine Reihe von Anglern, denen es vor allem um Ruhe geht, um Stressabbau in der Natur, um Einklang und inneren Frieden. Angeln als Meditation. Überspitzt gesagt: Anstrengend wird das Angeln erst, wenn der Fisch am Haken zappelt. Also besser gar nichts fangen?

Professor Arlinghaus hat das genauer untersucht. Er hat den deutschen Anglern Fragen gestellt. Eine große Mehrheit (fast 80 Prozent) stimmte dabei dem Satz zu: „Wenn ich angeln gehe, bin ich ebenso glücklich, wenn ich nichts fange.“ Oder um es mit Christoph Schwennicke zu sagen, dem Chefredakteur des Magazins „Cicero“, der über seine Passion ein wunderbares Buch geschrieben hat: „Meistens keine Fische zu fangen – darin liegt der Reiz, das höchste Glück, das nur noch vom Glück übertroffen wird, ab und zu mal einen Fisch zu fangen.“

Aha. Schöner scheitern – geht es darum? Unbestritten ist, dass dasAngeln eine gerade buddhistische Einübung in die Vergeblichkeit der Hoffnung ist. Eine kleine Sammlung der Pleiten: Es können sich die Schnüre nebeneinander fischender Kollegen heillos verwickeln, verheddern, verknoten. Sich irgendwo* zu verhaken ist auch der natürliche Zustand von Blinkern und Wobblern, die sich in unterseeischen Gräsern festzurren. Da bleibt dann nur der beherzte Griff zum Messer. Fische können launige Gesellen sein. Sie können so tun, als hätten sie gebissen, dabei haben sie nur ein bisschen am Köder gezupft. Sie können auch ganz vom Haken gehen. Und wenn sie dran bleiben, können sie sich als buchstäblich ganz kleine Fische entpuppen – statt des ersehnten kapitalen Hechts. Aber wie sagt Schwennicke: „Wer Fische nach Hause tragen will, der geht zur Nordsee oder zu Rewe.“

Schön gesagt. Leider völlig unglaubwürdig. Diese ganze Naturseligkeit ist nämlich der Zustand vor dem konkreten Angelausflug. Also einfach mal ins Blaue gesagt. Aber wenn der Köder im Wasser ist, dann bitteschön soll auch was passieren. Der Fang, sagt wieder der Professor, entscheidet über die Zufriedenheit, nach dem Angeln. Ohne Biss nämlich fühlt sich dann plötzlich der schönste Tag in der Natur an wie ein 0:0 bei einem mit großer Hoffnung erwarteten Fußballspiel.

*Keiner angelt, um was zu essen zu haben*
Insgesamt ermittelt Arlinghaus sieben Motivationen für das Angeln. Das Fischen, um etwas zu essen zu haben, ist keine davon. In seinen Worten: „Selbst zu Hartz-IV-Zeiten kann jeder dank der modernen Landwirtschaft und des vortrefflichen Tauschmittels Geld die lebensnotwendigen Nahrungsmittel kostengünstig erwerben.“ Er unterscheidet als Motive: eins werden mit der Natur, das Erlebnis des Fangs, Herausforderungen meistern, der Nervenkitzel, die Mischung aus Beobachten, Geduld und Kombination sowie Status. Klar, letzteres kennt man unter Männer. Es ist das alte Spiel: Wer hat den längsten – Fisch, wer das beste Gerät?

Das heißt aber auch, dass beim Angeln die unterschiedlichsten Typen Zufriedenheit finden können. Die Ruhesucher, die beschaulich mit der Pose auf Friedfisch angeln, den Blick mit der Wasseroberfläche verschmelzen lassen und langsam leer und allumfassend und leicht und irgendwie sphärisch und indisch und yogihaft beflügelt werden – bis sich die Schnur im Schilf verheddert und der Yogiflieger eine Landebahn braucht. Die Draufgänger, die Hemingways, die John Waynes, die es unter Hecht nicht tun und die sich die Hechtköpfe an die Türpfosten ihres Ferienhauses am See nageln.

Die wollen nicht dasitzen und nichts tun. Die wollen Bewegung, das regelmäßige Auswerfen der Route, den langen Drill, also den Kampf mit dem geköderten Raubfisch. Und die Freaks, die Karpfenjäger, die wie Detektive das Revier auskundschaften, ihren Zielfisch anlocken, indem sie tagelang das Objekt ihrer Begierde „anfüttern“ und die dann im Zelt campieren, immer bereit von der Klingel an der Route geweckt zu werden, wenn der Karpfen endlich mürbe ist. Jeder findet seinen Weg, seinen Stil, seine Art, sich auszudrücken. Wenig ist das nicht.

Übrigens noch eine gut gemeinte Warnung. Nicht jede Frage wird vom Angler gern gehört. Fragen sie BITTE NIE! einen Angler: „Na, beißt es?“ Schwennicke hat ein T-Shirt. Das zieht er gern zum Angeln an. Darauf steht in sehr großer Schrift: „Ja, es gibt Fische. Nein, sie beißen heute nicht. Doch, essen kann man sie auch. Stimmt, man braucht einen Angelschein.“ Und damit sollte ja auch alles geklärt sein. Na, dann: Petri Heil!


----------



## Vanner (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Super geschrieben, sollte man echt lesen, denn das ist der Artikel wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Nicht nur lesen - weiterverbreiten...

Alleine dieser kleine, schöne Satz am Ende der Aufzählung der Anglertypen:
" Jeder findet seinen Weg, seinen Stil, seine Art, sich auszudrücken."
zeigt alles, was den Verbanditen wegen ihrer tumben Obrigkeitshörigkeit und Schützerorienterung und dem vorauseilenden Gehorsam bei Verboten fehlt:
Der Wille zum integrieren, der Wille Angeln und Angler insgesamt als positiv zu sehen und zu vertreten............

Gut, dass wenigstens solche "Schreiberlinge" den Job machen, den eigentlich Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände machen müssten:
Angeln und Angler INSGESAMT positiv darstellen!


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Solche Artikel dürften die Saudurchsdorftreiber der Hersteller sauber auf die Palme bringen... Angeln einfach so wegen dem Spass, wo kommen wir denn da hin!? Genau, das ist gut so! #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

???
Jeder Hersteller ist doch froh um jeden Angler mehr, also auch und gerade um so positive Darstellung, die eventuell mehr Leute zum Angeln bringt  - die grenzen ja gerade nicht aus oder ab, sondern freuen sich über jeden Angler mehr..


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

hmmm, die frauen darfste hier nicht übersehen: wer hilft denn, die vielen kleinen angler machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

War ja nicht meine Überschrift, die hab ich ja nur übernommen.

Wenngleich ich beim Gegensatz (innerer Frieden - ohne/wenig Frauen) als bekennender Macho doch grinsen musste ;-))))

Auch wenn sich der Autor damit ja nur auf die Statistik bezieht, finde ich persönlich das ein durchaus gelungenes Wortspiel (Innerer Frieden - Männersache) ....
;-)))

Wobei der Autor das sicher nicht so gemeint hat, wie ich das grinsend verstehen wollte ..
;-))


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

naja - häuslicher friede ist auch so ein ding.
ohne langhaarige wesen klappts immer.

vor allem, wennste frühmorgens arg müffelnd vom "aalen" kommst.

ich sag "aalen", nicht suhlen :m.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Jeder Hersteller ist doch froh um jeden Angler mehr, ...


Das glaube ich nicht, denn sonst würden sie das Angeln deutlich intensiver fördern, PR für das Angeln selbst betreiben (und eben nicht nur für die eigene Marke, Produkt XY),... 
Lieber balgen sie sich um die Verteilung der Anteile des bestehenden Gesamtmarktes, es scheint zu reichen.
Kurzsichtig, kleingeistig, unfähig zu Kooperation (Stichwort: BDA-Auflösung),... ich könnte reichlich weiter über die Angel'industrie' meckern, gerate aber immer mehr OT.

Gut geschriebener Artikel! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



			
				Jose schrieb:
			
		

> naja - häuslicher friede ist auch so ein ding.
> ohne langhaarige wesen klappts immer.


Ist ja aber nur ein amüsanter Randaspekt.

Wichtig und vor allem  wichtiger:
Positive Darstellung durch den Autor für eine breite Öffentlichkeit (man erinnert sich, Leserbriefe von Frau Dr. werden nicht mal abgedruckt, sollen aber als Ausdruck ihrer tollen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit herhalten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4319486#post4319486) von Anglern und Angeln allgemein im Gegensatz zum verbanditenmäßigen ausgrenzen und hochloben der sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend fühlenden, organisierten Besserangelfischer.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ???
> Jeder Hersteller ist doch froh um jeden Angler mehr, also auch und gerade um so positive Darstellung, die eventuell mehr Leute zum Angeln bringt  - die grenzen ja gerade nicht aus oder ab, sondern freuen sich über jeden Angler mehr..



Ruhe, innerer Frieden, Zufriedenheit... das treibt doch jeden Marketing-Kaschperl in den Wahnsinn. Du sollst Angelzeug kaufen, halbjährig, ganz nach der Mode der Saison. Mit Zufriedenheit schreibt er keine schwarzen Zahlen. Das ist ja Ketzerei!


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja aber nur ein amüsanter Randaspekt....



ist halt ewas, was so durch den kopf gehen kann beim lesen dieses guten artikels.

und komm mir nicht immer mit der monsanto-tante: nachrichten gelesen? 
jetzt lernt die biologin was von der WHO dazu: Glyphosphat

obsewaslernt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst Angelzeug kaufen, halbjährig, ganz nach der Mode der Saison.


Trotzdem bleibt jeder neue Angler mehr ein Kunde mehr für Hersteller (dass die auch nicht immer "glücklich" operieren, wenns um Angelpolitik geht, sondern sich in internen Streits (siehe Posting Kati) verschleissen, steht auf nem anderen Blatt)..
Mir als Schwabe treibts keinen Schweiss auf die Stirn, wenn mir sowas mehr Kohle bringen würde.

Aber Fakt ist und bleibt:
*Toller Artikel!!*

Der Angler und Angeln insgesamt und ohne tumbe und dumpfe Ausgrenzung einer breiten Öffentlichkeit positiv darstellt (also das, was man als Angler eigentlich von einem Angelfischerverband erwarten würde. Statt deren Naturschutzscheixxe und deren Kormoran- und Wasserkraftendlosschleifen) .

Da capo!!!!


----------



## MS aus G (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Ich finde den Artikel auch ganz toll geschrieben, da ich mich sehr gut damit identifizieren kann. Bei mir ist es z.B. der berufliche Streßabbau. Sich abends einfach seine Ruten schnappen, und ein wenig die Würmer gebadet, um dann Eisvogel, Fledermäuse, Enten oder ähnliches zu beobachten ist ein toller Nebeneffekt!!! Wenn dann auch noch ein Aal beißt ist der Abend eigentlich perfekt!!! Und wenn keiner beißt, war es halt sehr erholsam und es beißt halt beim nächsten Mal was. 

 So ist das bei mir. Wer jetzt unbedingt Kapitale fangen muss, der soll Wochen vorher anfüttern und es mit Zelt mehrere Tage versuchen! Mein Ding ist das nicht. Und wer halt den großen Raubfisch fangen will, soll das auch gerne machen. Ich mache an der Arbeit genug Kilometer, also ist das auch nicht unbedingt mein Ding. Und so ist es wirklich, wie im Artikel geschrieben, findet jeder seine Angelmethode!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Der Artikel gefällt mir.
Endlich mal jemand, der das Angeln als das darstellt, was es eigentlich auch ist...ein Hobby, eine Aktivität, die man in seiner Freizeit betreibt, weil es Spaß macht, weil man es gerne macht.


----------



## Rosi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Naja, ich kann da nicht mit reden. Die Gedankengänge des Autors sind mir nicht nur zu männlich, sondern auch zu südlich. Es mag ja an den Teichen so zugehen wie er es beschreibt, an der Küste ist es gaaanz anders. Nicht nur das Mindestmaß beginnt oberhalb von 30cm, der Angler findet auch keine Schuhe an seinem Haken und ist idR. unorganisiert also  in keinem Verein. Bootsangler in ihren technisierten Spielzeugen werden eher angeschmachtet und in 5mm Neopren friert kein Watangler auf Mefojagd, vom Belly ganz zu Schweigen. Ob der Autor das kennt? Bestimmt nicht, wenn er unter innerem Frieden Ruhe und Ausgleich versteht. Männer halt, immer die Steigerungen im Blick.:m


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Interessant, ich empfand den Artikel rein subjektiv OK aber eher mittelmäßig. Gut fand ich, das der Autor zumindestens deutsche Studien über das Angeln gelesen hat; die Argumentation wird aber zum Ende des Artikels sehr holperig - wenn er versucht zu begründen warum es so wenige (deutsche-) Anglerinnen gibt. Denn das scheint eher ein deutsches Phänomen zu sein; in den USA / Kanada beträgt die Quote der weiblichen ca. Angler ca. 25-30%.
Ebenfalls werden mir zu viele Klischees über Angler bedient (Angeln mit Maden etc.).


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich ich beim Gegensatz (innerer Frieden - ohne/wenig Frauen) als bekennender Macho doch grinsen musste ;-))))



Früher hätte ich Dich besser verstanden, Thomas.
Aber seit Töchterchen ( Grundschule ) auch mal mit angelt und selber Maden auf den Haken piekst und vollkommen selbstständig ( muß nur noch beim Keschern von Großen helfen ) die Fische rausholt, habe ich meine (ex) Macho-Meinung etwas geändert.
Je breiter die Akzeptanz des Angelns ( geschlechterneutral ) in der Bevölkerung ist, umso besser für uns Angler.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Ines (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Nun ja, es gibt Klischees, die sich überholen - und wenn ein Journalist das noch nicht mitgekriegt haben sollte, dann ist er eben gestrig, wenn nicht vorgestrig. 
Mittlerweile plazieren auch einige Angelmagazine eine Frau auf ihrer Titelseite, wohl um zu zeigen, wie "modern" sie sind.
Ich denke, die Geschlechterstereotype haben irgendwann wirklich ausgedient. Ich kann da ganz entspannt abwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Ich widersprech euch doch gar nicht wg. der Frauen beim Angeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War ja nicht meine Überschrift, die hab ich ja nur übernommen.
> 
> Wenngleich ich beim Gegensatz (innerer Frieden - ohne/wenig Frauen) als bekennender Macho doch grinsen musste ;-))))
> 
> ...





Rosi schrieb:


> Es mag ja an den Teichen so zugehen wie er es beschreibt, an der Küste ist es gaaanz anders.


Genau deswegen hat der Autor ja auf die ganzen unterschiedlichen Typen/Motivationen hingewiesen (worunter auch explizit eben nicht nur der innere Frieden, sondern auch Spannung, Jagd und Kampf gehören) und als Fazit diesen schönen, stimmigen Satz gebracht, dass eben jeder seinen Weg, seinen Stil, seine Art, sich auszudrücken beim Angeln finden kann.

Vielleicht hätt er auch noch "jede" schreiben soll, um nicht in irgendwelche Emanzipierungsproblemchen zu kommen?

Dabei bleib ich aber auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja aber nur ein amüsanter Randaspekt.
> 
> Wichtig und vor allem  wichtiger:
> Positive Darstellung durch den Autor für eine breite Öffentlichkeit (man erinnert sich, Leserbriefe von Frau Dr. werden nicht mal abgedruckt, sollen aber als Ausdruck ihrer tollen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit herhalten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4319486#post4319486) von Anglern und Angeln allgemein im Gegensatz zum verbanditenmäßigen ausgrenzen und hochloben der sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend fühlenden, organisierten Besserangelfischer.



So ist das, so einfach kann das sein:


ronram schrieb:


> Der Artikel gefällt mir.
> Endlich mal jemand, der das Angeln als das darstellt, was es eigentlich auch ist...ein Hobby, eine Aktivität, die man in seiner Freizeit betreibt, weil es Spaß macht, weil man es gerne macht.


----------



## Grizzl (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

in der Bildunterschrift ist ein Rechtschreibfehler
die Route (Weg) -> die Rute (Angelgerät)


Im übrigen klingt der Artikel wie ein Bericht aus der "Am Haken".

menschen-nah


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



> die Route (Weg) -> die Rute (Angelgerät)


Das ist mir in letzter Zeit vermehrt aufgefallen, wenn über Angeln berichtet wird in Nichtanglermedien (wir sammeln das ja: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900 ) 


Davon ab und weg von der Rächtschreipunk:
Bei den Stuttgartern Nachrichten lesen das eben vor allem Nichtangler und die breite Öffentlichkeit (im Gegensatz zu "Am Haken").

Daher ist in meinen Augen sowas wichtig als Gegenpol zu den sonst in für die breite Öffentlichkeit zu lesenden Artikeln von von Tierrechtlern, Naturschützern und Angelfischerverbänden beeinflussten Journalisten, welche darüber schreiben, warum man besser nicht angeln sollte oder warum überhaupt nur der moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend fühlende Besserangler ans Wasser dürfen sollte:
Weil Angeln als solches und Angler allgemein als positiv dargestellt werden.


----------



## allegoric (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Och meine Freundin hat jetzt den Schein gemacht, obwohl sie Jahre lang  das Angeln als Totfeind betrachtete. Tja, nun ist es "so schön und herrlich da draußen"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Da siehste mal, was ein bisschen Praxis bringen kann ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Wir haben uns natürlich gleich mit den Kollegen von den Stuttgarter Nachrichten in Verbindung gesetzt.

Zum einen, weil wir sie natürlich loben mussten für den tollen Artikel mit der tiefgehenden Recherche rund um Angeln und Angler und die positive Darstellung.

Zum anderen, weil wir gerne auch den Text bei uns komplett veröffentlichen wollten.

Sowohl Autor Norbert Wallet, der Leiter des Berliner Büros der Stuttgarter Nachrichten (danke nochmals für das freundliche Telefonat), wie auch der Verlag haben dem sofort und problemlos  zugestimmt.

Wir bedanken uns dafür nochmals ausdrücklich, empfehlen im Gegenzug unseren Lesern hier auch immer wieder mal auf den Seiten der Stuttgarter Nachrichten (http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/) vorbei zu schauen oder sich die gedruckte Ausgabe zu kaufen.

*Das Glück ist eine Angelschnur; 
Mehr als 3,3 Millionen Deutsche angeln gern - Die meisten davon sind Männer*

Von Norbert Wallet

Stuttgart Uferlos ist das Thema. Uferlos und tief wie ein See voller Rotaugen. So viele Vorurteile, die abzubauen sind, so viele Eindrücke, Überwältigungen, die beschrieben sein wollen. Womit also beginnen? Am besten mit einem polnischen Witz. Frage: Was ist die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen einem See und einem Idioten? Antwort: Die Angelschnur. Ha, ha. Selten so gelacht.

Angler sind Witzfiguren. Mancherorts. Der Cartoon mit dem einsamen Angler im Boot, die Pfeife im Mund, der einen alten Schuh am Haken hat, ist ein Klassiker. Angler müssen das ertragen. Es ist der Spott der Ahnungslosen. Ihnen gilt nicht die Wut der fischenden Zunft, sondern ihr Mitleid. Man muss ihnen vergeben, sie wissen nicht, was sie tun. Wie sollen sie auch? Wie sollen sie wissen, was es bedeutet, im Morgendunst und übermüdet im eiskalten Wasser zu stehen, welche aufrauschende Freude zu frieren und zu warten und zu frieren und zu warten - und zu frieren. Idiotisch? Ja, vielleicht. Bestimmt sogar. Und schön. Und euphorisch. Das Glück ist eine Angelschnur.

Schon gut, lassen wir das Pathos. Angler neigen zu Übertreibungen. Aber auch wenn man sie nicht versteht, muss man sie wenigstens registrieren. Sie sind da, und sie sind viele. Gut 3,3 Millionen Menschen packen mindestens einmal im Jahr die Rute ein und ziehen ans Wasser. Fünf Prozent der Bevölkerung - die nicht mehr aktiven eingerechnet - sind Angler. 1,5 Millionen haben den Fischereischein, eine Million sind in Angelvereinen oder Verbänden organisiert. Immerhin 52 000 Arbeitsplätze hängen von den Hobbyanglern ab. Sie besorgen der Volkswirtschaft einen jährlichen Umsatz von 5,2 Milliarden Euro und sind damit wichtiger als die gesamte sonstige Fischindustrie. Die Zahlen kommen von Robert Arlinghaus. Der muss es wissen, denn er hat an der Berliner Humboldt-Universität den einzigen deutschen Lehrstuhl, der sich explizit mit dem Angeln beschäftigt.

Wer das alles nicht glaubt, sollte sich einmal in einem Angelladen umsehen. Meistens liegen sie direkt neben dem Baumarkt. Denn Angelläden brauchen Platz. Es sind Traumpaläste mit Wäldern von Angelruten, Irrgärten voller Zubehör für den zeitgemäßen - damit auch dieser dumme Ausdruck wenigstens einmal fällt - Petrijünger. Bekleidung und Zubehör, Haken, Wobbler, Pilker, Posen, Köder, Anfutter in jeder Geschmacksrichtung von Kirsche bis Vanille - für den anspruchsvollen Fisch.

Im Schnitt gibt der deutsche Angler jedes Jahr 920 Euro für sein Hobby aus, hat Arlinghaus* in seinem Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) errechnet. Natürlich braucht das niemand. Man kann Fische mit Stock, Schnur und Haken fangen, an dem ein Maiskorn *befestigt ist oder ein Stück Frolic oder ein Wurm. Offenbar geht es um anderes. Um eine Art Männertraum offenbar.

Denn das muss man zugeben: Angeln ist Männersache. Rein statistisch. Über 90 Prozent sind Kerle. Warum nur? Äh, nun ja. Wie soll man das politisch korrekt sagen? Vielleicht haben Frauen da gewisse ernährungsästhetische Blockaden. Es ist nicht jederfraus Sache, wenn im Kühlschrank zwischen Spargel und Joghurt die Köder-Maden für den Angelausflug am nächsten Morgen frisch gehalten werden.

Das ist natürlich völlig irrational, denn Maden sind eigentlich reines Eiweiß und sehen* nicht viel anders aus als die weithin geschätzten Krabben. Aber gut, Frauen ticken* so. An dieser Stelle darf sich der Verfasser vielleicht mit einem Tipp einbringen: Er kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass es eine entschiedene Belastung für eine Beziehung bedeutet, wenn sich in der Angelausrüstung, die man im Keller abstellt, um sie erst nach Wochen wieder zur Hand zu nehmen, zwei oder drei dieser Maden unentdeckt eingeschlichen haben. Denn diese Tierchen haben die - angeltechnisch durchaus schätzenswerte - Eigenschaft, sich in einer gewissen Hemmungslosigkeit zu vermehren.

Aber hier ist ein abrupter Themenwechsel angesagt, denn dieser Text will doch eine Werbung für das Angeln sein. Das fällt auf: Wer vom Angeln schwärmt, schwärmt oft vom Drumherum. Da wird der Hobbyangler zum Hobbypoeten. Das Abendlicht, die zitternde Pose im Wind, durchziehende Vogelschwärme, Wind und Wellen. Und würde sich an dieser Stelle noch mal der Verfasser ins Bild drängen, dann könnte er davon berichten, wie er mit Sohnemann am Flussufer saß, während oben an der Böschung eine bedrohlich schnaufende Bache samt Nachwuchs erschien. Worauf auf der menschlichen Seite dieser Konfrontation schon der Rückzug ins Feuchte erwogen wurde, ehe das Wildschwein klugerweise nachgab. Und wo es gerade um Vater und Sohn geht. Gemeinsames Angeln ist nonverbale Kommunikation. Mit Worten kommt man einem 18-jährigen Technofreak mit Hang zur elternfreien Tagesgestaltung und zu Ein-Wort-Sätzen niemals so nahe wie beim Fischen.

Klingt so, als ginge es gar nicht um die Fische*. Stimmt auch irgendwie. Es gibt eine Reihe von Anglern, denen es vor allem um Ruhe geht, um Stressabbau in der Natur, um Einklang und inneren Frieden. Angeln als Meditation. Überspitzt gesagt: Anstrengend wird das Angeln erst, wenn der Fisch am Haken zappelt. Also besser gar nichts fangen?

Professor Arlinghaus hat das genauer untersucht. Er hat den deutschen Anglern Fragen gestellt. Eine große Mehrheit (fast 80 Prozent) stimmte dabei dem Satz zu: „Wenn ich angeln gehe, bin ich ebenso glücklich, wenn ich nichts fange.“ Oder um es mit Christoph Schwennicke zu sagen, dem Chefredakteur des Magazins „Cicero“, der über seine Passion ein wunderbares Buch geschrieben hat: „Meistens keine Fische zu fangen – darin liegt der Reiz, das höchste Glück, das nur noch vom Glück übertroffen wird, ab und zu mal einen Fisch zu fangen.“

Aha. Schöner scheitern – geht es darum? Unbestritten ist, dass dasAngeln eine gerade buddhistische Einübung in die Vergeblichkeit der Hoffnung ist. Eine kleine Sammlung der Pleiten: Es können sich die Schnüre nebeneinander fischender Kollegen heillos verwickeln, verheddern, verknoten. Sich irgendwo* zu verhaken ist auch der natürliche Zustand von Blinkern und Wobblern, die sich in unterseeischen Gräsern festzurren. Da bleibt dann nur der beherzte Griff zum Messer. Fische können launige Gesellen sein. Sie können so tun, als hätten sie gebissen, dabei haben sie nur ein bisschen am Köder gezupft. Sie können auch ganz vom Haken gehen. Und wenn sie dran bleiben, können sie sich als buchstäblich ganz kleine Fische entpuppen – statt des ersehnten kapitalen Hechts. Aber wie sagt Schwennicke: „Wer Fische nach Hause tragen will, der geht zur Nordsee oder zu Rewe.“

Schön gesagt. Leider völlig unglaubwürdig. Diese ganze Naturseligkeit ist nämlich der Zustand vor dem konkreten Angelausflug. Also einfach mal ins Blaue gesagt. Aber wenn der Köder im Wasser ist, dann bitteschön soll auch was passieren. Der Fang, sagt wieder der Professor, entscheidet über die Zufriedenheit, nach dem Angeln. Ohne Biss nämlich fühlt sich dann plötzlich der schönste Tag in der Natur an wie ein 0:0 bei einem mit großer Hoffnung erwarteten Fußballspiel.

*Keiner angelt, um was zu essen zu haben*
Insgesamt ermittelt Arlinghaus sieben Motivationen für das Angeln. Das Fischen, um etwas zu essen zu haben, ist keine davon. In seinen Worten: „Selbst zu Hartz-IV-Zeiten kann jeder dank der modernen Landwirtschaft und des vortrefflichen Tauschmittels Geld die lebensnotwendigen Nahrungsmittel kostengünstig erwerben.“ Er unterscheidet als Motive: eins werden mit der Natur, das Erlebnis des Fangs, Herausforderungen meistern, der Nervenkitzel, die Mischung aus Beobachten, Geduld und Kombination sowie Status. Klar, letzteres kennt man unter Männer. Es ist das alte Spiel: Wer hat den längsten – Fisch, wer das beste Gerät?

Das heißt aber auch, dass beim Angeln die unterschiedlichsten Typen Zufriedenheit finden können. Die Ruhesucher, die beschaulich mit der Pose auf Friedfisch angeln, den Blick mit der Wasseroberfläche verschmelzen lassen und langsam leer und allumfassend und leicht und irgendwie sphärisch und indisch und yogihaft beflügelt werden – bis sich die Schnur im Schilf verheddert und der Yogiflieger eine Landebahn braucht. Die Draufgänger, die Hemingways, die John Waynes, die es unter Hecht nicht tun und die sich die Hechtköpfe an die Türpfosten ihres Ferienhauses am See nageln.

Die wollen nicht dasitzen und nichts tun. Die wollen Bewegung, das regelmäßige Auswerfen der Route, den langen Drill, also den Kampf mit dem geköderten Raubfisch. Und die Freaks, die Karpfenjäger, die wie Detektive das Revier auskundschaften, ihren Zielfisch anlocken, indem sie tagelang das Objekt ihrer Begierde „anfüttern“ und die dann im Zelt campieren, immer bereit von der Klingel an der Route geweckt zu werden, wenn der Karpfen endlich mürbe ist. Jeder findet seinen Weg, seinen Stil, seine Art, sich auszudrücken. Wenig ist das nicht.

Übrigens noch eine gut gemeinte Warnung. Nicht jede Frage wird vom Angler gern gehört. Fragen sie BITTE NIE! einen Angler: „Na, beißt es?“ Schwennicke hat ein T-Shirt. Das zieht er gern zum Angeln an. Darauf steht in sehr großer Schrift: „Ja, es gibt Fische. Nein, sie beißen heute nicht. Doch, essen kann man sie auch. Stimmt, man braucht einen Angelschein.“ Und damit sollte ja auch alles geklärt sein. Na, dann: Petri Heil!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Es kommt doch nicht darauf an, jede einzelne Angelart darzustellen, sondern das, was das Angeln an sich ausmacht und bedeutet. Und dann findet sich darin auch der Küstenangler wieder!

Schöner Artikel, der dem Nichtwissenden etwas vom Angeln vermitteln soll....nämlich durchweg Positives!

Und da muß man Thomas Recht geben, von unseren "Verbanditen" an vorderster Front bekommt das so keiner auch nur im Ansatz hin!


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Ein sehr guter Artikel, drückt ziemlich meine Begeisterung für dieses Hobby/Sport aus.

Mir gehlt nur ein kleiner Aspekt, der leider viel zu wenig angesprochen wird.
Der realistische Umgang mit Lebensmitteln. Wer einen Fisch selbst töten muss hat doch ein anderes Verhältnis zum Filet als jmd der es tiefgefroren im Supermarkt gekauft hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Der Autor des Artikels, Norbert Wallet, scheint das Thema Angeln nun nicht mehr loszulassen.

Nun gehts weiter mit Tipps zu Büchern rund ums Thema Angeln - nicht Fachbücher,   wie man angelt, sondern eben Bücher um Angeln und Angeln...

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....eln.ff065ad6-7b23-42c6-ae2b-e1e687e3c363.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Und ein Interview mit Matze Koch hat er gleich auch noch hinterher geschoben...
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....uer.99e27ae2-f830-4e82-b590-cbaf8842c43c.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*

Finde ich prima, positive Darstellungen brauchen wir dringend. Vor allem, weil da auch nix aufs reine Fangen-für-Essen reduziert wird.

Erneut pro-anglerische Neuigkeiten (nach WAV-Austritt und Karlsruhe-Neupräsi) aus dem Schwabenlande - dieses wird doch nicht etwa zur revolutionären Keimzelle mutieren


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns natürlich gleich mit den Kollegen von den Stuttgarter Nachrichten in Verbindung gesetzt...



ja, ist nett von denen, hättest du also auch so nett sein dürfen, denen mal die rechte "route" zu weisen:

falsch abbiegen auf die "*route*66" oder richtig mit der *rute* zum angeln.

(irgendwas mit my fifty  cent...)


----------

